# Race and MBTI, the most politically incorrect thread ever



## SonofLiberty9 (Feb 15, 2011)

I only know one person off-line who is as into MBTI as I am. She's a female ISFP (and a Scandinavian). One of the things we talk about is that the Scandinavians seem to be mostly sensors. My last girlfriend was a Norwegian sensor. Her father was a sensor, All the Scandinavians I have met traveling have been sensors.

Personality type is inherited to a certain degree correct? So it's logical to assume that Race and MBTI may have some interesting correlations. The Scottish, for example, have a reputation for being extremely individualistic and viciously independent. The Scottish also seem to have produced a disproportionate number of philosophers, poets, writers, and other possible intuitive thinking personalities for their population size.

Blacks and Germans (yes I realize one is a race the other is a nationality) also seem to me to have a stronger representation of sensors in their populations. This is NOT a sensor hating thread. I personally am striving to develop my sensing traits more. We NEED sensors, and I respect the strengths they have that I do not.

Thoughts everybody? Experiences? If you could post your race/nationality too that would be good.

I am: 1/4 Scottish
1/4 Irish
1/2 German


----------



## LiquidLight (Oct 14, 2011)

I think there are some cultural predilections, where "sophisticated" societies try to come off as STJ or NT (turning their noses up at those like blacks and Scotts and Irish who have historically been viewed negatively). But this is more a cultural phenomenon. I'm not sure that if you went to a tribe in the Congo the entire tribe would be sensors or that everyone in Japan is an NT - that's just highly stereotypical. I'm sure you'd find INTJs and INFPs and all others. This is kinda what Jung was getting at as he travelled the world, that these archetypes are universal to the human experience (its just certain cultures claim or project one archetype or another).


----------



## SonofLiberty9 (Feb 15, 2011)

"I'm not sure that if you went to a tribe in the Congo the entire tribe would be sensors or that everyone in Japan is an NT - that's just highly stereotypical."

I should have been more specific. I am NOT saying that entire Congo tribes are sensors or that all Japanese are NT's. I'm saying that its very possible that you might find 45% intuitives in Japan versus 35% in Congo tribes.

Also, cultural factors are HUGE, and any attempt to generalize would have to take cultural factors into account. I believe that after these cultural factors are considered, you will still find a difference in the proportion of types in every society.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm a Black INTJ, but I'm pretty sure everyone else in my family is a sensor.


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

I don't think that it matters.


----------



## Hastings (Jan 8, 2011)

SonofLiberty9 said:


> I only know one person off-line who is as into MBTI as I am. She's a female ISFP (and a Scandinavian). One of the things we talk about is that the Scandinavians seem to be mostly sensors. My last girlfriend was a Norwegian sensor. Her father was a sensor, All the Scandinavians I have met traveling have been sensors.


If majority of tested MBTI people are sensors, then having the majority of Scandinavians also be sensors doesn't break pattern, so...


----------



## Donovan (Nov 3, 2009)

i'm heavily mixed--spanish, native american, irish, scottish, german...? that's just what i've been told, i have no idea about percentages... most people can't tell what i am (and living in the south some people ask me what country i'm from and i'm like, "uh, texas...? (U.S.)... eh, it would be interesting though if there were a legitimate way to test it, although that may not really lead down a "good" road, if you know what i mean.


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

L'Empereur said:


> I'm a Black INTJ, but I'm pretty sure everyone else in my family is a sensor.


The only correlation between race/ethnicity and MBTI I can think of is:



_More frequent among African Americans._
 
ISTJ Personality Type

And that's just because I was mistyped as an ISTJ for months and researched heavily on the type before joining PerC.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

WamphyriThrall said:


> The only correlation between race/ethnicity and MBTI I can think of is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you trying to say I'm actually an ISTJ?


----------



## AbioticPrime (Sep 1, 2011)

Race is nothing but a cultural construction of reality. You can't say 'blacks' tend to breed S. What you can try to argue is western Nigerians have a tendency to raise certain types due to the following cultural circumstances: 'X'

Let's not get into the "Scottish people are known to be --". Are Asians known to be good at math? Some of them. So are Indians, Russians, certain Europeans, 'blacks', when it comes down to who's more successful at math these trends fall apart -- you really can't classify races into such generalizations.

That being said, I *do* recall a statistic which compared standardized test results and academic performance (based on GPA) to major ethnic groups and the breakdown from highest to lowest was roughly: Whites, Asians, Blacks, Hispanics for both.



Honestly, I think this is the problem:

Every culture has their own defined value and norm system and the personality types follow/break those norms in their own unique ways. Also, standards vary greatly.

In Japan we know that the standards for education+work are significantly higher than in the U.S. so (rough example) a Japanese P may fall short by Japanese standards but excel by American standards.

I think we often underestimate the importance of culture and take ethnocentric approaches in observing others.


----------



## SonofLiberty9 (Feb 15, 2011)

Scruffy said:


> I don't think that it matters.


Of course it matters. We're in the business here of classifying people by personality type to gain a greater understanding of the world. If genetics and race have a significant correlation with personality types it has enormous implications about history and society.

We have a monumental faux pas against talking about the fact that we might be *gasp* different!!! Perhaps that's why you say that it doesn't matter? Keep in mind that I'm not making value judgments here. 

Good find WamphyriThrall, thanks for sharing!

It's definitely a charged issue celticstained, and it has the potential to lead down some bad roads. I think there probably IS information on it that is not well known. It seems like one of the easier correlations to survey for.


----------



## SonofLiberty9 (Feb 15, 2011)

Serial Hero said:


> You can't say that 'blacks' have a tendency to breed S. What you can try to argue is western Nigerians have a tendency to breed a certain type due to the following cultural circumstances


First off, I live in the US, where most blacks don't know if they are from Western Nigeria or Northern South Africa or wherever because of the severing of ties during slavery. So its not my tendency to think in those terms. You're right though, it should be broken down to regions consistently. Nigerians are as different from Kenyans as English are from Italians, I understand.

Secondly, personality is not cultural, you are born with it. I'm not talking about math skills, or literacy, or academic performance, that's all taught.

Could the Scottish observation be purely cultural? Absolutely. Is it purely cultural? I personally don't think so, but that's my whole point. We don't know what percentage of difference is cultural and what difference is due to other factors like personality. By finding out what the differences are in personality due to genetics we can begin to find the answer instead of just wildly guessing.


----------



## Extraverted Delusion (Oct 23, 2011)

I think you should be looking at socioeconomic factors. By using an external, face-value example like race, your pursuit seems rather half-assed at best. The most developed nations _seem_ to produce a wider array of personality types.

Again, I realize that race is included within the socioeconomic "ranking" system, but it ultimately comes down to technological development and style of living. Take for example ancient philosopher Greeks.


----------



## Gelf Sara (Nov 26, 2011)

Look into the work of J. Philippe Rushton...he has found, among other things, that on the introversion/extroversion axis, East Asians tend to lie at one end (most introverted), blacks at the other, with whites in the middle...
*
*


----------



## allisreal (Mar 23, 2010)

I am a black INFP. I don't think race by itself (pure race) has anything to do with type. Although I think where race has resulted in cultural and socioeconomic differences, I believe there could potentially be correlation as to how individuals score on the MBTI instrument. If we are assuming however that type is inborn, then it should have no affect on one's true type, but I do believe it could bias how one tests on the instrument. That being said, if we were to collect statistics of type by distributing the test (even if results are inaccurate) and race, I do think it is possible to see differences attributed to cultural and socioeconomic factors.


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

SonofLiberty9 said:


> Of course it matters. We're in the business here of classifying people by personality type to gain a greater understanding of the world. If genetics and race have a significant correlation with personality types it has enormous implications about history and society.
> 
> We have a monumental faux pas against talking about the fact that we might be *gasp* different!!! Perhaps that's why you say that it doesn't matter? Keep in mind that I'm not making value judgments here.
> 
> ...


The sample size you're going to find here will be skewed towards intuitives and introverts, and the sample size here is far too small to make any sort of correlation generalization about entire races. Individuals accounts and exceptions do not matter in studies of correlation, they wash out. I doubt that you have the resources, expertise, or motivation to conduct such a large survey. 

The implications would be important if you were able to objectively measure personality, and it's already difficult enough with people who are currently living. To assume that you would be able to apply this towards history is rather silly, this reeks of little more than an adolescent thought-experiment.

I say it doesn't matter because of the irrelevant bullshit this is going to be, nothing more.


----------



## Kenneth Udut (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm a heinz 57 - but majority english, german, irish, scotch. I'm INFP. Never felt in place. "there's kenny - he beats to his own drummer" "oh, that's just kenny" or many people don't even refer to me by name. I'm "somebody" or 'everybody'. ugh.


----------



## SonofLiberty9 (Feb 15, 2011)

Scruffy said:


> The sample size you're going to find here will be skewed towards intuitives and introverts, and the sample size here is far too small to make any sort of correlation generalization about entire races.... ....To assume that you would be able to apply this towards history is rather silly, this reeks of little more than an adolescent thought-experiment.
> 
> I say it doesn't matter because of the irrelevant bullshit this is going to be, nothing more.


You're right about this sample size being far too small and skewed to be worthwhile. I mostly just encouraged people to put race for fun and to encourage participation. Plus it tells a little about your bias, since we are all biased and race certainly has an effect on how we see ourselves and the world. 

Anecdotal evidence is mostly worthless, but I was wondering if others have the same gut feeling that there is a connection between the two. More than anything I want references to studies and results on the question, and I have gotten two interesting and relevant references so far.

AND, I don't like your attitude. So there.


----------



## AbioticPrime (Sep 1, 2011)

SonofLiberty9 said:


> First off, I live in the US, where most blacks don't know if they are from Western Nigeria or Northern South Africa or wherever because of the severing of ties during slavery. So its not my tendency to think in those terms. You're right though, it should be broken down to regions consistently. Nigerians are as different from Kenyans as English are from Italians, I understand.
> 
> Secondly, personality is not cultural, you are born with it. I'm not talking about math skills, or literacy, or academic performance, that's all taught.
> 
> Could the Scottish observation be purely cultural? Absolutely. Is it purely cultural? I personally don't think so, but that's my whole point. We don't know what percentage of difference is cultural and what difference is due to other factors like personality. By finding out what the differences are in personality due to genetics we can begin to find the answer instead of just wildly guessing.


You're born with your personality? I mean there are some pseudoscientific notions which support and which refute that, but if you have conclusive evidence which proves this is the case please, by all means (not condescendingly), link me. 

Also, I never claimed our views of others are entirely through cultural glasses -- I think our ethnocentrism has a lot to do with the way we perceive reality, but, of course, not entirely.

Btw, I think the whole point of this thread is quite relevant and interesting so don't get the wrong idea. Problem is, I don't think we'll be able to find what we're looking for from a thread. There'll need to be extensive psychological research.

But, for fun's sake -- I'm half Russian half Pakistani and I suppose I'm an ENTJ (it's probably hard to tell at the age of 18).


----------



## Feral sheep (May 13, 2011)

SonofLiberty9 said:


> Of course it matters. We're in the business here of classifying people by personality type to gain a greater understanding of the world. If genetics and race have a significant correlation with personality types it has enormous implications about history and society.
> 
> We have a monumental faux pas against talking about the fact that we might be *gasp* different!!! Perhaps that's why you say that it doesn't matter? Keep in mind that I'm not making value judgments here.
> 
> ...



I feel that you should not look at race alone, but income as well and education. if you can find different races with similar education and raised in home with same income, you might get a real fit on personalities that are in a race.


before you cut something up, you want to look at influencing factors. im kinda leaning toward the thought that people are the sum of their experiences,education, income,skin color,if they are gay or straight, religious or not and more. I dont think a person can be summed up to 1 thing. your only going to get a snap shot of how things are but not potentially how things could be or will be and not everyone is on this site  good luck


----------



## Das Brechen (Nov 26, 2011)

If you believe the stats about the world being 3/4 sensing preference, then you could make a case for race affecting personality type. IMO, different races in different parts of the world breed certain kinds of conditioning. Of course there are exceptions on an individual level especially in the information age we live in. We also have to look at the belief whether type is inherent or a product of the environment or a mixture of both. If you told me a majority of blacks were sensing, I could entertain that statement but at the same time knowing the stats, I could say the majority of all races are of sensing preference. The conditioning of the world at large is to see the object for what it is not for what it represents. I might have contradicted myself several times by now, but my point is with a little data any point can be made for any case.


----------



## MCRTS (Jul 4, 2011)

It's not going to work like that. I'm Asian. Everyone I know is Asian. Yet, I am close with people from all four temperaments. I'm close friends with two NTs, two SPs and one NF. And I'm the SJ. These are just the people I've gotten to take the test.


----------



## AbioticPrime (Sep 1, 2011)

MCRTS said:


> It's not going to work like that. I'm Asian. Everyone I know is Asian. Yet, I am close with people from all four temperaments. I'm close friends with two NTs, two SPs and one NF. And I'm the SJ. These are just the people I've gotten to take the test.


This is hardly relevant but I suppose it somewhat contributes to the point on a very small scale


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

If everything was judged relative to American standards, I would see your point. But you're forgetting that in other cultures, the traditions and norms are different. So if a country has always schooled its children in philosophy, science, etc, then that's just a norm for the country, even though it'd seem N to us.

It should be the individual relative to his upbringing, not to America's.

Btw, you're comparing the gems of Scotland with day-to-day Germany. Of course you would assume Scotland's a more N place. But lest you forget - where did Nietzsche and Marx come from? And do you really think a ginger version of Socrates is chasing around kids in Glasgow?


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm American, of Cajun/French and Spanish decent. and ENTP.


----------



## Staffan (Nov 15, 2011)

It seems reasonable that genetic differences between various ethnic groups or races can account for some differences in personality. Although I don't see Scandinavians as being very S. We are known as minimalistic and foreigners complain that our food doesn't taste much. And Swedes alone account for a surprising amount of major inventions, which I take to be an indication of intuition. That said most people everywhere are sensors. The Danes are a bit more S than us and the Finns perhaps a little less. It's possible that even these differerences between Scandinavians could be partly genetic in origin.

Then there is the migration to America to consider. It seems very likely that those who left had other personality characteristics than those who stayed - and all behavioral traits are strongly hereditary. They left everything and often without ever seeing their loved ones again on a journey that was dangerous and to a land which they knew little about. That's gotta be impulsive tough guys with less judgement than the average - EXSP. So no doubt Americans are different from Europeans for genetic reasons. Being German-American then becomes something else than German-European.


----------



## Erbse (Oct 15, 2010)

It's not so much race as it is the culture / society you were brought up in.

Oh well, here's the proof all Germans are inferior Fe.


----------



## ThePersona (Nov 28, 2011)

What about the Jews?

Stereotypically aren't they STJs? Conservative, Racist, etc.... (Just joking)


----------



## alamont (Mar 23, 2011)

*Race and MBTI - CPP data*

CPP, the publisher of the MBTI, did report some information on type and race in the education chapter of the MBTI manual. The information indicates blacks reporting significantly higher perference percentages for ESxP than one would expect based on society in general.


----------



## Staffan (Nov 15, 2011)

I can't remember reading that, perhaps it's the new third edition? Did they have stats on other groups too?


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Honestly I think you're referring to culture, not race.

Like Mexico, Argentina, and Italy probably seem more SP culturally, while the U.S. and England seem much more SJ. 

Also, as someone has pointed out, most people are sensors...sooo...most Scandinavians being sensors isn't exactly fodder for the six 'o clock news.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

dagnytaggart said:


> If everything was judged relative to American standards, I would see your point. But you're forgetting that in other cultures, the traditions and norms are different. So if a country has always schooled its children in philosophy, science, etc, then that's just a norm for the country, even though it'd seem N to us.
> 
> It should be the individual relative to his upbringing, not to America's.
> 
> Btw, you're comparing the gems of Scotland with day-to-day Germany. Of course you would assume Scotland's a more N place. But lest you forget - where did Nietzsche and Marx come from? And do you really think a ginger version of Socrates is chasing around kids in Glasgow?


Oh this too...this ties into my remark about culture...cultural differences shouldn't be mistaken for people in that culture being that type in higher numbers.

Why the heck would Scotland be more N? That doesn't even make a bit of sense to me.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

SonofLiberty9 said:


> Of course it matters. We're in the business here of classifying people by personality type to gain a greater understanding of the world. If genetics and race have a significant correlation with personality types it has enormous implications about history and society.
> 
> We have a monumental faux pas against talking about the fact that we might be *gasp* different!!! Perhaps that's why you say that it doesn't matter? Keep in mind that I'm not making value judgments here.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure you understand how Si or Fe work, etc.

If most people are Si types, and many of those Si types are also Fe, then whatever their culture *seems* is going to be carried out by Si and Fe. So those people could be ISFJs and you're saying they're another type because as an American (stereotypically ESTJ culture, heavily influenced by ISTJ mother England) you think their culture is more NF or SP. 

Like one Mexican guy said on another web site, "I didn't see too many SJs in Mexico." Well, no, of course not...because their culture seems SP-ish compared to ours, but that doesn't mean there are actually less SJs in Mexico, just that Si and Fe are adapted to a different culture that seems more fluid and sensual in many ways than ours.


----------



## alamont (Mar 23, 2011)

*Reply to question*



Staffan said:


> I can't remember reading that, perhaps it's the new third edition? Did they have stats on other groups too?


It is the third edition, published in 1998. I have two new ones and one slightly used one plus my own two battered copies. I'll happily let you have one for my cost plus shipping. If you want one please email me at [email protected].


----------



## Staffan (Nov 15, 2011)

alamont said:


> It is the third edition, published in 1998. I have two new ones and one slightly used one plus my own two battered copies. I'll happily let you have one for my cost plus shipping. If you want one please email me at [email protected].


I don't know. They seem very pricy. The paperback at Amazon costs 95 dollars.


----------



## alamont (Mar 23, 2011)

It is only available in paperback. My cost is $60 as I was able to purchase at a discount.


----------



## Praesepe (Dec 4, 2011)

Cultural pressures have nothing to do with how one naturally processes information. It may influence how one may present themself to in order to function in that society. Say I did grow up in a tribal civilization located in the Amazonian forest. Tribal civilizations depend heavily on the environment, this is where sensor inclinations are needed. So this what will be reflected by majority of the group. The purpose of the MBTI is the categorize natural cognitive processes, the sole explanation for why different people do different things or view things differently. Natural selection processes and genetic dispositions should considered still. By way of an evolutionary hiccup, there may be one outcast INTJ who doesn't know how to cut firewood, but may have the intuitive know-how to be the group's shaman.


----------



## blackacidlizzard (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm mostly Anglo, as far as I can tell, I know of no recent non-white ancestry, and you can see my breakdowns in my sig.

I have come to be of the opinion that race does play a biological role in mental functioning (or more accurately, mental functioning is one of the traits which has quantifiably different biologically influenced distributions within different races) but I have no clue what kinds of distributions might exist on the Myer-Briggs method of categorization.

And of course, pulling apart biology from environment is a VERY difficult task.



> I think we often underestimate the importance of culture and take ethnocentric approaches in observing others.


Really? You must be talking to different people than I do. I am constantly in conversation with people who assume absolute dominance of environment and irrelevancy of biology a-priori.


----------



## eyeless_aughra (Oct 21, 2012)

*Nationality/Race/Culture and MBTI*

I think like everything else, MBTI can change to a degree. You are born with a certain type and depending on your environment and culture, it can enhance your natural traits or decrease them. But again only to a certain Degree. I think everyone is 100% mix of the two dueling personality traits. E.g. 70% Introverted as opposed to 30% Extroverted and those percentages can change based on what you are doing in your life/Influence of culture. But it's very unlikely that an 70% Introverted will ever become a 70% Extroverted, only under extreme measures. ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------That said I think cultures are influenced heavily by their environment, by what type of Personality is most accepted, most viewed, and highly praised by that culture/family/whatever "the person" see's as a role model. Personality types are then given the same "survival of the fittest" idea as other traits. So in different cultures you can see one type being more prominent than another because of both genetics and Environment. ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------For Example-That culture highly praises TJ so they try to mimic TJ types thus becoming more TJ's themselves even if that isn't inherently the type that they are. And natural TJ's are given prominent positions, rewarded by the culture, breed more, etc. Creating more of that type, in both Natural and Created by the environment cases.--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------Plus-Maybe S types are a more dominant gene and N are a more recessive gene, which would make it understandable why there would be naturally more S's in any society. Same with all the other types, maybe some are more dominant than the others. ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------I like to look at MBTI as I look at most things through an Natural Selection/Evolution lens. How do these things fit in Nature, (the real world). Why would one type be more prominent than another? What is the reason behind that based on the history and environment of that culture? ETC.------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------ Sorry for the lines, how in the world do you created Paragraph breaks in this thing? I hate hate hate when thoughts are all muddled together in one confusing statement without any breathing room between different ideas.


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

My great-great grandma was a headhunter. What's that say about my type?


----------



## deloreangray (Apr 5, 2013)

Oh! I was aware that we were all mixed but I never thought of it in that way. That's really interesting. Thanks.


----------



## cudibloop (Oct 11, 2012)

In third-world countries, all the young males come off as Se users and all the women come off as SFJ's, more-so than in the US IMO. The only potential ENTPs and ENFPs I've met we're either ACTUAL crazy people or complete weirdos, even by my standards. They're funny as hell though.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

Class and surroundings hugely affect behavior and to an extent, the, actual development.

When l lived in a straight up white trash area, l didn't transform myself entirely but it was a very SP dominant vibe. Not the cool kind of SP, though, the "Dude, you're fucking weird and you think too much. Now let's drink 12 cases of Natural Ice and watch Spike TV'' kind. l toned down some of my traits and may still have been odd to them but in a way that was just thought of as funny.

''white'' trash, l said. Let's not forget about them


----------



## 11thNight (Sep 2, 2012)

To clarify, I didn't actually read any posts. I just read the title and thought, "I bet an ENTP started this thread..." And I clicked on it for confirmation.


----------



## Hyphero (Jun 1, 2013)

3/8 Irish
1/4 (south) Korean
1/4 Scottish
1/8 French
_...as far as I know._

Interesting mixture, right?

Simpler version:

3/4 White
1/4 Asian


----------



## voodooqueen126 (Jul 14, 2013)

I think you might find all types in all populations, but that they would present very differently.
A few examples: my "it's complicated" Indian boyfriend, whom I assumed was an ESFJ, until I finally made him take the Myers Briggs test a few days ago... turned out to be an ENTJ. I think the fact that Indian culture is one of the few 'pro-feeler' cultures out there, in that feelings are not considered unmasculine, but rather the source of conscience*, he came across as quite a feeler, even complaining that I had no feelings. The fact that I took him for an S was just his lack of education, and his religious fanaticism.
At the other end of the spectrum, a Russian guy I know, who came across as a cold, unfeeling person, and I therefore assumed he was an ENTP, turned out to be an ENFP. He is as far from a manic pixie dream girl as is humanly possible.
Watching the Aboriginal film "Ten Canoes" which is made entirely in the Yolngu language, I noticed that the love interest is complimented as "quiet as a sleeping baby". She has like less than two lines in the whole film. So that could be a rare culture where introversion is considered an attractive trait. 


*For instance when I first began my novel I said to him "do you think Islanders are emotional people?" and he said "No, if they had feelings, they wouldn't have eaten each other." Now asides from the racism in that statement, I think it reveals a lot about how his culture views emotions and feelings.


----------



## vosquoque (Jul 26, 2012)

> Personality type is inherited to a certain degree correct? So it's logical to assume that Race and MBTI may have some interesting correlations. The Scottish, for example, have a reputation for being extremely individualistic and viciously independent. The Scottish also seem to have produced a disproportionate number of philosophers, poets, writers, and other possible intuitive thinking personalities for their population size.


If one thing is inherited, to state in a very simplistic manner, and the other might also be, there is no reason to make them out to be from the same source. Two randomly different are not both going to come from the same gene just because they come from genes. 

Cultures do not depend on genes but on the socioeconomic position of that society. It makes sense that the Scottish culture preaches independence because Scotland is a remote place. And those philosophers all came from a restricted period in time.

Similarly, emotions are regarded more highly in diverse, conservative and 'backwards' cultures, those that were the victims, not the wielders, of imperialism. Introversion would have more different reasons, ranging from conservatism that forces you to obey and not speak up (a free thinking INT would be considered more obedient than a conformist ESJ because appearance is everything in those cultures. Any kind of response is more offensive than silent disobedience because the former would be a challenge of the authority figures in what they do, destroying the hierarchy that gives those authority figures life) to an overarching sense of contentment and self-confidence that focuses not on needs but on the lack thereof. Judging would occur in more normative societies that focus less on how things are and more on how they should be, and intuition would be more common in societies that have less of a worry with material (which is implausible because pretty much all societies form on material). One can muse on this for a long time, but dichotomies are too simplistic anyway. 

My point is, these common traits are less of a genetic miracle that occurs in some unexplained way, but a byproduct of people having to adjust together into a common environment with certain conditions that matter with regards to the preservation of the body (this might explain why S is common in societies, esp. Si). Individual personalities form on top of that shared affection just as bodies form inside the environment.


----------



## SaraGoop (Jan 15, 2018)

Well I'm an Indian ENTJ. my mom is ESFJ, my dad is ISTJ, and my brother is ESFJ


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

Please check out my website:

mbti-typings.my-free.website

if you want to know what sensors look like.

Hint: Most people are intuitives, doesn't matter what race


----------



## SaraGoop (Jan 15, 2018)

voodooqueen126 said:


> I think you might find all types in all populations, but that they would present very differently.
> A few examples: my "it's complicated" Indian boyfriend, whom I assumed was an ESFJ, until I finally made him take the Myers Briggs test a few days ago... turned out to be an ENTJ. I think the fact that Indian culture is one of the few 'pro-feeler' cultures out there, in that feelings are not considered unmasculine, but rather the source of conscience*, he came across as quite a feeler, even complaining that I had no feelings. The fact that I took him for an S was just his lack of education, and his religious fanaticism.
> 
> Ya that must be a thing because a lot of people except for my family think I'm an esfp for some reason.


----------

